
Microsoft: Future 'bleak' if gov't continues unlawful data collection - fraqed
http://www.cnet.com/news/microsoft-of-bleak-future-if-unalwful-govt-hacks-into-data-centers-persist/#ftag=CAD590a51e
======
evv
I wonder what is considered "unlawful" data collection by Microsoft's
standards? Most mass surveillance today is quite legal.

> "I want law enforcement to do its job in an effective way pursuant to the
> rule of law," he said. "If we can't get to that world, then law enforcement
> is going to have a bleak future anyway."

I wonder what is meant by a "bleak future". Law enforcement has always toed
the line of legality; this phenomenon isn't really limited to the hypothetical
future.

Mass surveillance has been here all along and it hasn't prevented an
exponential growth in internet usage. Is Microsoft really afraid that this
trend will change post-Snowden, or is the surveillance indignation just PR?

